# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Final verdict on HGH fatigue???

## Meathead7

This is my first post so bare with me. I have been scouring the threads for days now trying to come up with a conclusion why some us fatigue during a HGH cycle? To my disappointment I have not come up with anything specific to pinpoint the cause. The reason I'm asking is because I pinned 2iu's last week for the first time and I felt drained the whole day. I'm not talking about just a lil fatigue, I'm talking about the debilitating fatigue that one can barely keep their eyes open. I went home from work that day and slept 14 hours straight and still felt tired upon waking. I had vivid dreams that night like nobody would believe! My diet is is pretty good and i'm also running some AAS with this as well. The HGH is generic (I know it sucks but it's all I can get right now) and I have tried the pregnancy test on it so I know its not at least HCG . I know the logical thing to do is drop my dosage and work my way up which I plan on doing but it seems such a low dosage just to be so extremely tired. I guess my real question is what exactly cause the fatigue (the science behind it) and what can I do to correct it or at least make it tolerable? 

32 yrs
190 pnds
5'11

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I don't know the physiological reason for the fatigue but your symptoms are pretty common among HGH users.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I was so tired I could not get off the sofa. 

My suggestion: Lower your dose for awhile. Since you are already on 2 a day, perhaps go down to 1iu for at least a week then ramp back up slowly to .5iu's for a week and see how you feel.

The science behind it I am not sure but think of how tired teens are all the time because they are growing! They are pumping so much gh thru their system during growth spurts. That is how I look at it~

----------


## jtuner77

This is something I have not heard of yet. Glad I came across this post for when I start doing HGH

----------


## Meathead7

Well I lowered my dosage to 1 iu and felt alright. Just a lil tired but bearable. So this morning I went with 1.5 iu and feel more tired but I think I could manage. Please excuse my ignorance, but I wonder if it has anything to do with my blood sugar level which is making me so tired? I believe a diabetic person with a high sugar blood level is extremely tired and since HGH supresses liver insulin levels, the excess levels of glutamine in the blood would make one fatigue. As you can guess I am in no way a doctor and I'm still learning on how exactly insulin works inside our bodies. Does anybody see any holes in my theory?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ you are onto something I am certain....why not keep your dose lower for a longer period of time? This way your body adapts to the synthetic gh.

Meantime what time of day are you injecting and how close to injection are you eating?

Have you read this? this is a good read re: hgh

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...d#.TiSiDc16wrg

----------


## Meathead7

Thanks Slimmer and yes I have read that thread a 100 times. It's a good read I must admit. I get up around 4 AM to go to work so I try to set my alarm at 2 AM to get up and shoot and then go back to bed. It sucks but hey what can you do? My first meal is around 5:30 AM so that gives me plenty of time I hope. I try to limit my carb and sugar intake throughout the day so hopefully that will help. Also, I got some T4 on it's way so i will also be adding that to the mix. But I will definitely take your advice slim and keep a lower dose and work my way up.
Cheers

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ you are welcome. And lowering for more than a week or 10 days will make a huge difference I think. It is not worth feeling like you do. It gets in the way unless you simply want to nap all day long!

----------


## chumpster

> ^^^ you are welcome. And lowering for more than a week or 10 days will make a huge difference I think. It is not worth feeling like you do. It gets in the way unless you simply want to nap all day long!


Hey Slimmer, if this side is normal, and this happened, is it recommended to lower the dose until the heavy tiredness subsides? I wonder how the docs look at that, and if to them that would be considered too high a dose. Is the tiredness associated with why people say they sleep so well?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ It is recommended to lower your dose to prevent/avoid sides; so yes, makes sense to lower your dose to get to the point of handling sides so your body can adjust to the synthetic gh. And then ramp back up VERY slowly. Who knows how the docs look at it. Mine had me on WAY TOO HIGH a dose for me and I argued with him constantly over it. Thank goodness I listened to my gut and lowered my dose. I was tired and bloated with horrible headaches. So I lowered my dose for awhile and slowly raised it once I felt better.

----------


## chumpster

Doc ever give a plausible reason for the headaches? Is it hypertension, blood pressure (BP), etc...? One of the sides is benign intracranial hypotension, which does not tell much to the cause. I'm guessing it's BP. If this occurs is it common for GH users to take BP meds while on cycle?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ interesting question. I have wondered this myself since whenever someone reports headaches, one of the first questions is: how is your BP?

----------


## chumpster

Yea, I'm thinking that BP is probably the most common culprit, as it's a major known cause of headaches (blood pressure disorders). Outside of this, it could be that the Choriod Plexus portion of your brain is somehow triggered to overproduce fluid in conjunction with the increase in GH. Those are both very possible.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

My BP's just fine 105/68 there abouts. I'm taking 5iu/ed of HGH and 100mcg of T4/ed. Feel great, never had a headache.

----------

